
Software Sales for Hackers - timanglade
http://tapes.scalevp.com/software-sales-for-hackers/
======
timanglade
I’ve been talking to Tim Zheng on and off for the past few months and I’m
constantly amazed at the progress ZenProspect is making in sales. His
engineering background prompts him to analyze their success very closely‚ and
I believe it also makes him great at explaining it to fellow engineers such as
myself. Sales can be such a complicated beast, I think a lot of technical
founders could benefit from Tim’s outlook.

------
PhilWright
Sorry but I gave up like half way through. He was like, sounding like a 12
year old. With so many likes you know. Like annoying. Like.

